# Broken into



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi all
We thought we’d share this with you, coming back from Spain last night.
Traveling through the Midi-Pyrenees, on the A75, called in at Aire du Caylar ... for a bite to eat and a cuppa in the van, very busy in general so we parked at the side of five motor homes already there, so we decided to stay the night Bad Mistake
Went to bed at 10.30 8O we were tired, work up to noise.. as it was very windy I thought nothing of it and tried to go back to sleep, within seconds of this the alarm sounded jumped up looked out of window seen van drive away quickly, went out side and they had forced the hab door open, luckily on inspection the only damage was the barrel for the lock
Then a Dutch couple next door came round and said they must have been 2 of them, it turned out, one was trying to get in ours MH the second guy was actually in there's while they slept No Alarm on there MH, they took every thing they had, money passports cc even his jeans.
The alarm stopped them full stop, a shame they got in the other van first as had ours been first the alarm would have save the old couple

Yes we Know Aires are not safe, we still all use them mind… just be careful
We are fine and we staying on another Aire de service tonight
Brian & Lisa


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bastards*

Hello,

Glad your okay and not harmed.

Did you manage to get the door sorted?

Trev.

PS just reviewed my posting thats clever my title of B******S has been blanked out, thats cool.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow! that must have given you all a fright, what amazes me is the nerve of these burglers....they must be pretty desperate to do it knowing a) the vehicles are occupied and b) there were several of you parked close by...

Thank goodness you were not harmed.

Now what you need is a 13stone Gt Dane like my Flinty, he would go "WOOOF" with that huge bark of his (and then cower behind me,mummy) but he'd scare them off.....


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Sobering tale. Thanks, it'll make me remember the alarm. It would be soooo tempting - "we must be safe here" - don't need the alarm.

But we are so tempting to this scum, they know what rich pickings are in these MHs and how poor the security is and how old the average age is.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Brian & Lisa

Sorry to hear about your troubles last night. you'r both OK thats the main thing.

Regards C&S

Be careful out there.


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*break in*

stayed there four nights ago with no problems,always use aires when travelling but always have alarm on.Nearly everytime we go abroad we meet someone who has been or attempted to be broke into,sad world we live in.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

> Now what you need is a 13stone Gt Dane like my Flinty, he would go "WOOOF" with that huge bark of his (and then cower behind me,mummy) but he'd scare them off.....


One of our alarms goes WOOF with a German Alsation accent - cheap to run doesn't eat a thing. :wink: 
Keith


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of this Brian & Lisa.

We often stay on aires with our young children,we are very security conscience...but you never know :!: 


phil & janet


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

monsi said:


> H.....on the A75, called in at Aire du Caylar ... work up to noise..


One of our favourite stops and Le Caylar is a pleasant little town. http://www.10000things.org.uk/jul884.jpg

At what time did the thieves attack your van? I suppose the Dutch folk reported their theft to the police and in passing would have mentioned the attempt on your van?

If / when I allow myself to worry / think about incidents like this, I imagine someone stealing from our van when we've left it at a somewhere-in-Europe railway station while we take a train into a tourist town. And it hasn't escaped my imaginings that in Europe lefthand drive vehicles, as ours is, must be much easier for thieves to sell.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burglars*

Hello

Glad you are both OK that's the main thing.

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Monsi - can you make it clear, (or can somebody else do so who has also used it) that this was an autoroute aire, and not an officlal aire de service?

At least there were no reports from the others affected that gas was used :roll: 

Glad you were OK.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Monsi, I'm glad your okay and hope the b******s are caught :evil: 



Anne


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi to all, got back in uk today after the long drive,wifi been on & off just using iPhone at the moment, the door is ok new barrel will be fitted this week.
It was 1:30 am they broke open the door and yes the police arrived,they spent around 20mins with us and the old couple in our van.
we are at Cornish farm at the moment having sat broadband fitted.
Brian & Lisa


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi glad you are OK it must be a very scary thing to happen, some friends of ours got broken into last year in Ireland and beaten up and left for dead on a layby.............the MH was stolen and left burnt out miles down the road. I must admit that scared us, as someone else has said was this a motorway aire or a town aire.

Our two pooches would kick up a right stink if they heard anyone in the night.


----------

